# [APP] Full Sail Online Mobile



## twistedumbrella (Jul 26, 2011)

Android Market Download Link

When logging on to Full Sail Online the first day, the first thought I had was being able to check my classes when I couldn't be home in front of the computer.
The main sites did not yet format for mobile, and navigating it was not exactly comfortable, with my webmail always reverting to the standard desktop view and wide pages requiring scrolling.
The first thing I did after starting classes was build this application, which has come a long way since its development my first week.
Not every student will have the resources I do, so this app is meant to help others get the same edge I have going into Full Sail's online degree programs.
While a mobile platform of the site may become available, this application will continue to bring a familiar Android layout to students using Android devices to access it.



Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

